# Saturday Morning between Rain Showers



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I had to get outside for a bit this morning since the rain finally stopped for a little while. These were all shot in or around the TX state capitol building in Austin with a pocket camera (Nikon S10).

Rotunda Dome with a BW conversion (Green Channel)









Looking north from 10th and Congress Street (Yeah, I cloned out the ugly power lines running across the street)









Looking up at the rotunda dome from the center of the rotunda:









Life is short, enjoy the sunshine before you wither on the vine:









Photoshop Paint Daub and solarization filters of some ivy in a planter across the street from the capitol:









Looking North









More here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/smopho/sets/72157600943724098/


----------



## murphy66 (Apr 15, 2006)

*nice*

Very nice. I really like the first one.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

OOoooh I like all of these. It has been proven to be physically impossible to take a bad photo of our beautiful state capital building These are really great. The rotunda shots are exceptional, especially #3. I have been there many times but my wife never has so Austin and San Antonio are on our list of upcoming roadtrips. I can't wait to get back there and see what I can find. I would be very happy if I could get any images looking half as good as these do. Good job removing powerlines too


----------



## Skeeter07 (Oct 15, 2006)

Extremely nice pictures there


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

The second shot is very nice. The third is very good as well, but I must be slightly obsessive-compulsive as I want to see it centered.

Note to Rich: Just because I point out the shots I really like, does not mean the others are not good!:slimer:


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Capital*

Beautiful shots. Like them all. Hard to have a favorite.
SH


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Way to go. I love seeing what folks can do with pocket cameras. I'm about ready to dump my D200 and get a second backup D50 and a better P&S to take it's place.


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

They are all nice but I like #3. That one is pretty cool...


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Arlon said:


> Way to go. I love seeing what folks can do with pocket cameras. I'm about ready to dump my D200 and get a second backup D50 and a better P&S to take it's place.


Arlon, how many photos have you taken with the D200?

pocketfisherman, i love your photos, that's a very beautiful building. sorry i don't comment on your photos very often. They take a long time for my slow near-dial-up-speed broadband connection to open.

rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great shots, especially the treatment of the rotunda in b&w. I must be like Charles, because I like centered also. I'm not certain that the paintbrush effect works for me...but...diffferent strokes for different folks. Rich

Note to Charles.... Huh?????


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Koru said:


> Arlon, how many photos have you taken with the D200?
> rosesm


I'm up to about 1,500 pictures on it.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Thank you for reminding me. I tend to forget that there are a lot of people with dial up. In the future, I'll limit the number of shots in a post, and use smaller versions.



Koru said:


> pocketfisherman, i love your photos, that's a very beautiful building. sorry i don't comment on your photos very often. They take a long time for my slow near-dial-up-speed broadband connection to open.
> 
> rosesm


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I was going to ask why your pics were so much bigger than allowed here. 650 was the max I thought. Then I thought maybe they were being hosted on another site.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice collaboration. Like some others, the first one has the "WoW!" factor.



GCB


----------

